# Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - Mods crashing my game



## soulbane23 (Apr 20, 2012)

A couple years ago I started playing modded versions of CoD4.
At the time the computer I was on was a Windows XP.
Now I wanna get back into the modded versions of CoD4.
The computer I am currently using to attempt in playing these mods
once more, is a Windows Vista HP Pavilion Elite.
Every single time that I try to download a mod, it does two
different things;
1) It will successfully download 3 or 4 files from the server.
(I download at 650 - 700kb/sec. averagely) Once it downloads
3 or 4 files, all of a sudden on the next file it tries to download,
my download speed goes from 650 - 700kb/sec to 10 - 15kb/sec.
So then I just accept the fact at which my download speed is currently
at, and then wait it out. (Averagely about 30-40 minutes)
Once the download is about to complete, the game crashes and sends me a 
message saying, "iw3mp.exe has stopped working".

2) It will successfully download 3 or 4 files from the server.
Once it downloads 3 or 4 files, it will come to the next file and then
all of a suddent just freeze. The game doesn't crash, (I've opened my Task Manager to see that it doesn't say, "Not Responding" beside CoD4, but rather just says, "Running".
So I've sat there for about 10-15 minutes, and still nothing.
Just frozen.

Both of these "frustrating" events have happened to me on 
countless numbers of different servers, over and over again.

Please give me some advice as to what may be the cause of this, and
how I can fix it!

I feel like doing what this Smily is doing ---> :banghead:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Soulbane23, Welcome to TSF,

I have a few questions before I tell you what I think may solve your issue..

First of all, is you game disk-based or downloaded off the internet or steam.

Also, what version is it patched up to?

Last of all, have you tried different servers and/or different mods as it may be an issue with that server.

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## soulbane23 (Apr 20, 2012)

My game is downloaded directly from Steam.
And this has happened on many different servers, with many different mods.
I haven't been able to fully download any single mod due to this issue.
And I'm not too sure which update my client is currently on.
But I would assume it's the latest version considering I just re-installed
CoD4 about 2 days ago, and it did it's own self-update.


----------



## soulbane23 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just checked. Client version is 1.7.568


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's my idea, list what mod and version that the server uses and manually download & install it. It may just be an issue with the auto-download of the files.

Also, try creating a new profile in CoD4 and try those servers as it may be a profile issue (unlikely, but possible)


----------



## Sophian (May 7, 2012)

I have the exact same problem. Ive tried completely reinstalling the game around 5 times (deleting all the files, redownloading from steam) installing punkbuster manually everything. I can play non modded servers just not modded ones. I have tried 20 different servers with a ton of different mods. Can anyone help?


----------



## Sophian (May 7, 2012)

By the way im on Windows 7 on a Dell Inspiron laptop.
It worked fine a few months ago. When I want to come back to it all the sudden it wont work.


----------



## Sophian (May 7, 2012)

I tried manually instaling the mod and it did not work either.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Very strange, I think it's something to do with Steam since this isn't the first case I have seen lately.

Have you tried "Verifying the integrity of the Game Cache"?


----------



## Sophian (May 7, 2012)

Why yes I have and no luck


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Does it download some of the files but not all of them?

I played CoD4 recently and it crashed when downloading, but returning after allowed it to download the rest and I could play the mod.

Perhaps something simple like that may fix your issue.

I still suspect it's steams fault as 3 people who have Steam CoD4 all have a similar issue with mod downloading


----------



## Sophian (May 7, 2012)

I tried this and the downloading froze 8 times before i just gave up/


----------

